# Is this depression?



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there, So I know that I am not in a great place, psychologically speaking, right now. My IBS has become a huge factor in my life, and therefore has really caused my perception of my existence to be rather negative. Lately, I have been having a few "good days" but then followed by a bad day -- lots of pain and D episodes. It is after these days that I find myself rather unable to get back on track, at least in terms of mentally. Instead, all I want to do is crawl back into bed and curl up in a ball and pretend the world doesn't exist. Is this depression? Even if I'm not tired, I still want to climb out of the world I live in. Is there a way I can change this thinking? Even when it is happening, I know I shouldn't be doing it (the crawling back in bed thing) but I do it anyway because I feel like I have little control. I'm sorry for rambling on and on, but I really need help with this. It's so completely frustrating because ever since I was a little kid, I've always been the positive, happy-go-lucky one. And now, I am the opposite -- negative, and anxious and worried all the time. I wish I had more people to talk to about how I feel, but I already feel like a burden to my parents, and they are retired and deserve to enjoy thier newfound freedom and not worry about their grown-up daughter. I can't help feeling like a failure, both to my family and to myself. I'm sorry, but any help or words of advice would be greatly appreciated today. Thanks for listening.Julie


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Julie,While your case does seem mild, IBS can cause you to be depressed; I mean, all you have to do is consider how you feel physically and how it seems to disable you in ways and it isn't fun...It really wouldn't hurt to have some counseling though, especially now that you're trying to deal with being sick. As long as other things don't bring you down, or you don't feel down on good days, then it's really just related to IBS and the best way around that is to learn to accept it and adapt to it. I know that sounds horrible, but you'll feel more at ease if you do.Hope all goes well!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It does kind of sound that way.Here is a self test http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/depression/MH00103_DThere are several other self assessment tests on the web. It may be worth checking out a few of those (some can have slightly different sets of questions) and if that shows you are having some depression issues talk to your doctor about getting some treatment.Being depressed makes coping with any illness much harder than it would otherwise be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I think there are different types of depression; I have clinical depression - it came out of nowhere - you seem to be experiencing certainly symptoms of reactive depression, in other words you are not coping well with the symptoms that IBS is throwing at you.At the end of the day - whether or not you would be classed as depressed is just semantics isn't it - what you need are some tools to help you cope with these feelings. Certainly it not uncommon for depressed people to be very low on energy and motivation. I had anxiety based depression - I was over-keyed up all the time and couldn't settle to anything - had no pleasure in anything - dreaded every single experience and ended up in a psychiatric unit after a "failed" suicide attempt. It doesn't sound like you are at that end of the scale by a long chalk but its still a pretty wretched space to be in and you have nothing but sympathy from me duckI don't know where you are and whether you'd have access to some sort of talking therapies - whether they work or not - well I think the jury's out. I think as a first port of call - a frank conversation with the GP might be useful.In the meantime - you need to get busy and proactive and try and learn more about supplementation and dietary overhaul. My IBS is right mild and not bothersome but you will find plenty of help out there - keep reading and keep us in the loop as to how you go on.You are NOT alone though - promise.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------

